

Meet Samsung's Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 Edge - chvid
http://www.engadget.com/2015/03/01/meet-samsungs-galaxy-s-6-and-galaxy-s-6-edge/

======
X-combinator
Almost looks like iPhone...[http://gizmodo.com/galaxy-s6-hands-on-samsungs-
got-a-whole-n...](http://gizmodo.com/galaxy-s6-hands-on-samsungs-got-a-whole-
new-look-1688066043)

------
PeekPoke
No removable battery? Oh well back to Apple then...

